# What is your DVC home resort?



## Steamboat Bill

What Disney Vacation Club do you "Call Home"


----------



## icydog

Steamboat Bill said:


> What Disney Vacation Club do you "Call Home"


 
Hi Bill,

I just asked for a poll to accomplish just this. I don't think I can set one up but I am waiting for a reply to my question on the Tug community  board.


----------



## icydog

icydog said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I just asked for a poll to accomplish just this. I don't think I can set one up but I am waiting for a reply to my question on the Tug community board.


 

I never saw the poll sorry. Thanks for setting it up.

To list where I own 
*OKW, VB, AKV, BCV *


----------



## Carl D

It may not matter much, but there's also Hawaii.

As said earlier, we have points at VWL, VB, and AKV. We will probably also add at GCV.


----------



## icydog

Carl D said:


> It may not matter much, but there's also Hawaii.
> 
> As said earlier, we have points at VWL, VB, and AKV. We will probably also add at GCV.


 
Yes I'm one of those people waiting for Hawaii but also the Contemporary.


----------



## SDKath

Own at AKV but waiting (not so patiently) for GCV!  And Hawaii.  And Contemporary.  

K


----------



## gemdisney

We're completely new mbers to AKV and very excited for our 1st trip this winter. I can't believe I am counting time down to the season I like least! I'm also new to this site. So hello everyone!


----------



## DeniseM

Bill can still edit the poll/add categories, etc. (If he wants to!)


----------



## Steamboat Bill

Carl D said:


> It may not matter much, but there's also Hawaii.



The poll only allows 10 choices.


----------



## DeniseM

Steamboat Bill said:


> The poll only allows 10 choices.



Even thought the poll says that, it's fibbing!    You can add lots more by using the edit function.  I have more than 20 on the Starwood poll.


----------



## tomandrobin

We own Saratoga, Animal Kongdom and are waiting for Contemporary.


----------



## alwysonvac

SSR is my home   
Waiting for the Contemporary Villas  eventhough I'm very tempted to buy at AKV for Jambo House :whoopie:  
I'm hoping the masses will go to Kidani leaving Jambo available at the 7 month mark.


----------



## TUGBrian

Steamboat Bill said:


> The poll only allows 10 choices.



just go into the "edit poll" and it will always have 2 more options to add at the bottom!


----------



## DVC Mike

We call four DVC resorts home, as we own points at:

Animal Kingdom Villas
Villas at the Wilderness Lodge
Beach Club Villas
BoardWalk Villas
We plan on adding on points at the Grand Californian Villas at DLR, as well as the possible Kingdom Tower Resort at the Contemporary when both start selling.


----------



## Gracey

We always used to vacation at Dixie Landings which is now Port Orleans Riverside.  So when I started to look into resale DVC I asked over on Disboards which of the DVC resorts was most like Dixie Landings (which we loved!)  I was pointed toward OKW and bought there.  Absolutely love it there, last Easter we stayed at SSR and we like it there also.  So am going down to SSR again for this Easter!

Laurie


----------



## icydog

DVC Mike said:


> We call four DVC resorts home, as we own points at:
> 
> Animal Kingdom Villas
> Villas at the Wilderness Lodge
> Beach Club Villas
> BoardWalk Villas
> We plan on adding on points at the Grand Californian Villas at DLR, as well as the possible Kingdom Tower Resort at the Contemporary when both start selling.


 
Now that's a great looking portfolio imho


----------



## TUGBrian

which disney resorts need to be added to the poll and ill throw them in there?


----------



## SDKath

TUG Improvements! said:


> which disney resorts need to be added to the poll and ill throw them in there?



I think we just need one to say "waiting for Hawaii".  All the other resorts are up right now correctly.  K


----------



## M&M

*BCV*

We only own at one resort, but we're very happy with Disney's Beach Club Villas


----------



## TUGBrian

added that one


----------



## dvc_john

OKW, BWV, BCV, VWL, SSR, AKV, VB, and HH here.
(I guess I might be addicted)


----------



## Steamboat Bill

dvc_john said:


> OKW, BWV, BCV, VWL, SSR, AKV, VB, and HH here.
> (I guess I might be addicted)



wow...what is your point total?

I am sure you will add on with California, Contemporary, and Hawaii.

Does anyone remember the Shades of Green timeshare location announcement back in 2001?


----------



## icydog

dvc_john said:


> OKW, BWV, BCV, VWL, SSR, AKV, VB, and HH here.
> (I guess I might be addicted)


 
I guess that about covers it. As Steamboat Bill said you must own a lot of pts and you must be waiting for the next three locations. Are you set for HI, CA and Contemporary?


----------



## dvc_john

Steamboat Bill said:


> wow...what is your point total?



Actually, not all that much. 720 points. 
I have small contracts at AKV, HH and VB. And I use banking and borrowing a lot (eg bank BCV and borrow BWV in the same year). But I do get what I want when I want it!


----------



## tomandrobin

Steamboat Bill said:


> wow...what is your point total?
> 
> I am sure you will add on with California, Contemporary, and Hawaii.
> 
> Does anyone remember the Shades of Green timeshare location announcement back in 2001?



Do you mean the Eagle Pines or is this a different timeshare?


----------



## Steamboat Bill

dvc_john said:


> Actually, not all that much. 720 points.
> I have small contracts at AKV, HH and VB. And I use banking and borrowing a lot (eg bank BCV and borrow BWV in the same year). But I do get what I want when I want it!



I have 850 DVC points all at SSR (in 5 different contracts). I used to have 500 points in VWL but sold them for a nice profit and I love the low annual dues of SSR.

Do you ever get point morphing? That is when some of your other resort points can be used at BCV at the 11 month window instead of 7 months?



tomandrobin said:


> Do you mean the Eagle Pines or is this a different timeshare?



Yes, I forgot the original name. That was the "next" one after VWL, but was never built, thus the Hawaii and Contemporary are not a sure thing until they actually announce it for sale.


----------



## dvc_john

Steamboat Bill said:


> Do you ever get point morphing? That is when some of your other resort points can be used at BCV at the 11 month window instead of 7 months?



No. I'm not sure if that's been fixed or not. But I believe that only applies if you transfer points from one contract to another, and all my points are under the same master contract and UY, so no transfer is ever involved. So all my points are restricted to their home resort at the 11 month mark. And I do book most of my reservations between 10 and 11 months out.
And with banking and borrowing, my 50 point VB and 75 point HH gets me a nice stay at each every other year. And my BWV and BCV gets me in the EPCOT area for F&W and NYE.


----------



## icydog

Steamboat Bill said:


> I have 850 DVC points all at SSR (in 5 different contracts). I used to have 500 points in VWL but sold them for a nice profit and I love the low annual dues of SSR.
> 
> *Do you ever get point morphing? That is when some of your other resort points can be used at BCV at the 11 month window instead of 7 months?*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I forgot the original name. That was the "next" one after VWL, but was never built, thus the Hawaii and Contemporary are not a sure thing until they actually announce it for sale.


 
I know if you transfer pts into your contract they should retain their use year. At least on paper they will. I knew how to make them appear like  11 month points but I forget how. Can you explain please?


----------



## musical2

It's Old Key West for me!  

I recognize a few of you from the DIS forums.

Bart


----------



## Twinkstarr

SSR and VB for us. Waiting for Contemporary or we may add on more VB points. I figure I have time to figure that one out.

I'm Starr W. over at DIS.


----------



## lprstn

Wow, can someone here adopt me?!  Wonderful.  I don't own any but wish I could...


----------



## JimC

I listed the resorts we own.  But we call home the resort we are at on each trip.


----------



## WDWLVR

We own at Boardwalk and Vero Beach.  Our Vero Beach contract is currently up for sale, but we are planning to buy in at Hawaii once it becomes available.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

My home resorts are Boardwalk Villas and Vero Beach. I am new to TUGBBS...I will be posting lots of help questions!


----------



## tomandrobin

Hey BWV, welcome to the other side of the timeshare world!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tomandrobin said:


> Hey BWV, welcome to the other side of the timeshare world!



Thanks Tom! Getting used to this board.......I'm hoping to get comments on  some of our II exchanges thru DVC.


----------



## marie15

Hi there.  I'm an SSR owner and I definitely hope to purchase at the Contemporary when it  becomes available.  Marie


----------



## GREENBAN

For me it is every place you listed except HHI.

-Tony


----------



## riggins

Hi guys-
I'm new here and just wanted to say Hi.  We own a mere 200 pts at BWV, but are anxiously awaiting CRV sales to start so we can add some more!!

Leslie


----------



## tidefan

Our home resort is SSR...


----------



## GigiT

BWV & HHI for us!


----------



## Hal

Hi - I just found this new board. 

OKW (230) and BLT (103) for me.


----------



## luvsvacation22

Recent Animal Kindom Villas (Kidani) founding members ( 210 points), waiting for California!


----------



## spiceycat

hi!

VWL, BWV and OKW - selling my big contract at OKW - but will still have a little one.

will buy BLT - just not sure when!:whoopie:


----------



## AnnaS

Our home resorts are OKW (260) and BCV (200).


----------



## iluvwdw

Hi everyone!     We just bought into DVC on Saturday...BLT!


----------



## JimC

Steamboat Bill said:


> Does anyone remember the Shades of Green timeshare location announcement back in 2001?



Shades of Green is the Department of Defense resort on property.


----------



## rhonda

<delete> Nevermind -- already answered in discussion above.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

*Now Own at Bay Lake Towers at the Contemporary*

Now own at Bay Lake Towers....I think one may need to revise the chart, instead of _waiting_ for the Contemporary, it is officially here!


----------



## Banathan

*What is your home resort?*

Our home resort is SSR and Animal Kingdom (Kidani)!


----------



## Vacation Dude

BWV Dreamin said:


> Now own at Bay Lake Towers....I think one may need to revise the chart, instead of _waiting_ for the Contemporary, it is officially here!



Yes, and change the names.

It looks like Steamboat Bill is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## blondietink

Saratoga Springs owners here, since 2004.  But we have never stayed there yet!  Always been able to switch to another resort.


----------



## fadein34

Can someone smarten me up on why you own at so many different places?

I'm guessing because you are purchasing more points and there's no reason to keep getting points under the same property name.  What else could it be?  It doesn't matter where you buy the points from correct?  You can use them anywhere???

We're at Saratoga Springs.


----------



## minniekissedme

Hi Wonderful World of Disney! Just getting into TUG...found this thread and had to vote!

Most of our ownership is at Saratoga. We do also have a bit of the sandwich.


----------



## luvsvacation22

fadein34 said:


> Can someone smarten me up on why you own at so many different places?
> 
> I'm guessing because you are purchasing more points and there's no reason to keep getting points under the same property name.  What else could it be?  It doesn't matter where you buy the points from correct?  You can use them anywhere???
> 
> We're at Saratoga Springs.



It is for the 11 month booking window. If you want AKV Concierge Level, you will need the 11 month booking window. BCV and BWV during the Food and Wine, VWL Christmas time, peak times, etc best to use your 11 month window opportunity. Buy where you want to stay."


----------



## luvsvacation22

minniekissedme said:


> Hi Wonderful World of Disney! Just getting into TUG...found this thread and had to vote!
> 
> Most of our ownership is at Saratoga. We do also have a bit of the sandwich.



Hi Minniekissedme! Welcome to MO, I mean TUG!


----------



## logan115

minniekissedme said:


> Hi Wonderful World of Disney! Just getting into TUG...found this thread and had to vote!
> 
> Most of our ownership is at Saratoga. We do also have a bit of the sandwich.



Ugh - they let anyone in here.................

Just kidding,

Chris


----------



## bm408

Animal Kingdom Kidani and Bay Lake


----------



## Merilyn

We own at OKW and VB. We have 750 points total. We wanted the 11 month window at VB to get a cottage. We are almost founding members of OKW as we bought in 1993. Love our yearly trips ot WDW and can't beat OKW for all you want in a resort!


----------



## dvc_john

I already voted in 2008, but since then I did add on the Villas at Grand Californian (will be there in 10 days) and Bay Lake Tower. Undecided about Aulani, but am probably getting a little too old to add on anymore.


----------



## DisneyDenis

My Home is Boardwalk Villas, but hoping to add SSR soon !!!


----------



## simon.fisher.2

*I've got the timeshare bug!*

Upon traveling with my parents to VGC - my fiance and I decided that we HAD to purchase DVC. 

We were deciding between AKV and SSR, but when I timed it this summer, the price per point was very similar so we went with AKV.

We now have 160 points that we will bank from 13 to 14 for our honeymoon. 

Currently we are reserved for August in Jambo House, but we are going to switch to Aulani hopefully at 7 months. 

Anywho - thanks to everyone who has posted on this site. Has been 100% helpful. Save us lots of cash from going directly from Disney like my parents did. (not that that is a bad thing, but personally I am happy with my resale :whoopie

We are deciding on what we would like to purchase next. I am thinking 10,000 WorldMark points... but I wish there were more international destinations in Europe.. so we will see..


----------



## tomandrobin

tomandrobin said:


> We own Saratoga, Animal Kingdom and are waiting for Contemporary.



I guess I should update this.....

We own at Saratoga, Animal kingdom, Boardwalk, Bay Lake Tower and Grand Floridian Resort.


----------



## tomandrobin

simon.fisher.2 said:


> Upon traveling with my parents to VGC - my fiance and I decided that we HAD to purchase DVC.
> 
> We were deciding between AKV and SSR, but when I timed it this summer, the price per point was very similar so we went with AKV.
> 
> We now have 160 points that we will bank from 13 to 14 for our honeymoon.
> 
> Currently we are reserved for August in Jambo House, but we are going to switch to Aulani hopefully at 7 months.
> 
> Anywho - thanks to everyone who has posted on this site. Has been 100% helpful. Save us lots of cash from going directly from Disney like my parents did. (not that that is a bad thing, but personally I am happy with my resale :whoopie
> 
> We are deciding on what we would like to purchase next. I am thinking 10,000 WorldMark points... but I wish there were more international destinations in Europe.. so we will see..



Congrats on your DVC membership!

And congrats on your upcoming Disney Honeymoon!


----------



## dundey

Bought our first in September at Board Walk Villas.  Also currently waiting on ROFR for a purchase at Bay Lake Towers (fingers crossed!!).

We are long time T/S owners and also long time Disney fans and finally put the 2 together!! Not sure why we waited this long.


----------



## capjak

Beach Club for several years and just added Saratoga Springs this year


----------



## stanleyu

Formerly owned BWV but sold when finances got tight. Now own SSR and looking forward to my first stay with the new digs!


----------



## elleny76

Steamboat Bill said:


> What Disney Vacation Club do you "Call Home"



SSR   SSR  SSR  We love it!


----------



## freediverdude

This needs to be updated badly- now there are those of us who own at the Polynesian or Grand Floridian!


----------



## SueDonJ

CALLING ALL DVC OWNERS!  

I wasn't sure, if I updated these poll options, if the folks who had already responded to the poll would be able to update their ownerships.  So instead you have a brand new poll up there in the stickies - have at it!


----------

